#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >     Ii ().

## Goblin_Gaga

:

15 .  .
17 .   .   .  .     
18 .    ,      -  .         - .
27 .   ,      ,          .
28 .  -   .  ,    ,       .
29 . -     .  .   . !  .  .
30 .     .    .    .
3 .     .  . -   -  . -  .

  ,       - .    :

    7  2003.
<b>  23 </b>

<i>     23       ,       .               -  ,   .     </i>

<b>    .</b>

             .        ,   .     ,        -    .           ,   .   .  

<b>  ,    .</b>

1.  ,   1.
2.          234 .,  ..    52 .,  ..      5 .,  ..        2 .
3.  ,   6 ,  .. , ,   ,    1 .
4.   1 .,  ..    1 . 
       :  ,    ,   ,    ,   ,   ,   , ,     .

<b> . </b>

 .
,    ,    ,   .     ,         . ,     ,    , ,    腻

  .
      ,      ,     ,        .    ,    - 

,   .
     , ,    .   , ,      


   .     .  ,   ,   -   , , ,   . ,     .      .  .        


 ? ?!

 , Goblin_Gaga

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

,        .

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

---, ,      :
http://auto.ru/wwwboards/anecdotes/0331/94084.shtml

----------

"-"  -

----------


## Shure

*Goblin_Gaga* 

 -...     ....
    ....
, , ....     ...  ....    ....
    ?....    ?.......

----------

...8)

----------


## ger

,   .

----------


## agur

-  , ... :Super:

----------

